# Cool feature on SR9



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

My friend let me use his SR9 for a while before i got my new gun and this was a neat idea i like about this model.

This is the first ive seen this indicator on a gun and i like the idea.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

you are the first person I have ever heard say anything good about that part? Most people only complain about it.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

You can see it. You can feel it. (even in the dark) I don't dislike it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

There's no mistaking that one.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

The SR9 looks nice, i like how it has black and silver in its color pattern and then the polishes sides give it a nice contrast. I also like it has rails on the front and the mags! 3 mags at 17+1 that little box has ALOT of fire power but i dont care for how the gun shoots.

Shooting this thing feels like some one whacking your hand with a stick its a sharp snappy kick. (maybe because its thin and has no real grip) Also i found when you work the slide you leave DNA all over the slide. The ridges on the back of the slide are so sharp i can feel it scrapping skin off my fingers.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You may want to put a Hogue slip on rubber grip to help in the recoil department, should take all the snap out of it. No suggestion for the slide issue.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well its not mine, he may wind up selling it though. Might try and put something around it to see if it helps i have large hands so it feels different then im use to i guess.

Kinda gross isnt it? Ill have to clean it really well before i return it.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

denner said:


> You may want to put a Hogue slip on rubber grip to help in the recoil department, should take all the snap out of it. No suggestion for the slide issue.


Is there any pictures of the SR9 with the hogue grips?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've never been a fan of loaded chamber indicators of any sort. It is a mechanical device that is intended to do a job the operator should be doing; visually and/or physically checking the chamber for a loaded round, and knowing whether or not your handgun is properly loaded and ready to fire.

In my opinion, there is no upside to doing this by glancing at a mechanical indicator vs. personal inspection of the chamber. If you ever use a different brand/type of handgun (even on a temporary basis, like trying-out a buddy's gun at the range), it may not have a LCI, and if you think it does, you may make a serious mistake that could cause injury or death. If the LCI breaks or malfunctions, it may give a false reading (loaded OR not loaded), or even cause a safety problem (see the early Ruger MK-III .22 pistols, where the gun would fire if the LCI was struck with sufficient force). 

For the reasons above, I don't use them, even on the guns that have them (some of my handguns do, some don't).


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If you do a search for sr9, there should be some images w/ slip on grips.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> I've never been a fan of loaded chamber indicators of any sort. It is a mechanical device that is intended to do a job the operator should be doing; visually and/or physically checking the chamber for a loaded round, and knowing whether or not your handgun is properly loaded and ready to fire.
> 
> In my opinion, there is no upside to doing this by glancing at a mechanical indicator vs. personal inspection of the chamber. If you ever use a different brand/type of handgun (even on a temporary basis, like trying-out a buddy's gun at the range), it may not have a LCI, and if you think it does, you may make a serious mistake that could cause injury or death. If the LCI breaks or malfunctions, it may give a false reading (loaded OR not loaded), or even cause a safety problem (see the early Ruger MK-III .22 pistols, where the gun would fire if the LCI was struck with sufficient force).
> 
> For the reasons above, I don't use them, even on the guns that have them (some of my handguns do, some don't).


Good point, could start a bad habbit.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

there is no way the SR9's LCI is going to tell you there isn't a round in the chamber, unless it breaks off. In that case there is a giant whole in the top of your slide which would tell you something is wrong with your weapon.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

They copied the Springfield XD series with this feature. A number of semi-autos have loaded chamber indicators which are both physical and visual in design. Taurus, Beretta, Kahr, Glock just to name a few.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Something definitely happened to the ridges on the slide, they don't normally look like that....and the writing on top of the loaded indicator is usually black.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think I have a loaded chamber indicator on some of my pistols, but I have never paid any attention to them. If I don't know whether the chamber is loaded, I'll drop the magazine and rack the slide. I just can't see myself trusting such a gadget, even though it is _probably_ foolproof.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Something definitely happened to the ridges on the slide, they don't normally look like that....and the writing on top of the loaded indicator is usually black.


Yes not normally that is my skin from working the slide. Its a good grip but its pretty sharp also


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm with DJ on this,that would irritate me to no end and I'd seriously reshape it.The little red dob of paint on an extractor doesn't bother me,this is downright ignorant.

I have a philosophy about this subject,if the gun is available to me it's loaded or it's apart,everything else is in the safe unloaded.The only exception is if the hammer's down on a 1911,I just didn't rechamber it because I may be clearing it again.Always worked for me.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the LCI on my Ruger SR9c & 40's.
I also like the safeties.....
But, I'm in the minority..
Some of the early SR9 slides were a little sharp..... One can take a stone to it. :smt083

The Ruger SR line has been good after the first year.

Shoot straight,

Lateck,


----------

